# Why My Posts/Topics Vanish After Posting?



## Admin (Nov 13, 2006)

Some of you might be wondering why my articles vanished after posting it... :}--}: ... well due to SPN being favorite target of spammers off-late, we have installed an automated system of moderating the posts/topics. Topics with excessive links/formatting etc are sent to a moderation queue, where we analyse the same at our end and if deemed fit these topics are released for puclic reading. It takes time sometimes but it help keep the forums clean. So there is no need to repost those posts which have vanished. They will come back soon. 


Thanks for your co-operation.


Aman Singh
for SPN Managment


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Why My New Topics Vanish after Posting?*

Gurfateh

Yes das also lost reply about Wahigur thread made to S. Balbeer Singh Ji.


----------

